# [Off Topic] Feliz año nuevo!!

## JotaCE

Estamos despidiendo el 2010, esperando que este nuevo año 2011 esté lleno de bendiciones y éxitos. Un gran saludo del equipo de gentoo.org y los mejores deseos de prosperidad.

Lo bonito de cada nuevo año es permitir evaluar todos aquellos logros que nos ha dejado el año que se despide y claro por supuesto evaluar los errores que hemos cometido. Esto nos ayuda dado que podemos unicamente mejorar luego de esta evaluación. 

Deceo toda clases de exitos al equipo de gentoo.org y espero que tengan la paciencia y fortaleza para seguir trabajando para seguir potenciando las capacidades nativas que hoy por hoy ya tiene gentoo.

Seguramente tendremos mucho que aprender y compartir. Exitos en el nuevo año, un fuerte abrazo y un saludo a los suyos. Exitos!

FELIZ AÑO 2011

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

¡Eso, Feliz 2011 a los que lo festejen!

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

¡Feliz 2011!

----------

## pcmaster

Un poco adelantado... pero bueno, Feliz 2011.

----------

## opotonil

Feliz 2011

----------

